# could someone review my contract offer? ..please



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

hi

i know there are loads of these, but i'd appreciate any advise/help please

so i'm 27 year old single female, just recieved the following offer for a sales manager position:
per month:
basic salary - 6396 DHS
sales travel allowance - 950 dhs
transportation allowance - 250 dhs
accomodation paid including utilities
laundry/dry-cleaning - 400 dhs

it's a 2 year contract - anyone any comments or things i should ask/clarify? 

also - they need 20 passport photo's - why 20???

finally i have to buy a car while i'm there [for business] they say the travel allowance can be used for that - is it true


thanks in advance and any tips in general would be great - although i've read the other threads and there is some really good advice there - but anything else i'd like to hear! 

thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

kered said:


> hi
> 
> i know there are loads of these, but i'd appreciate any advise/help please
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum,

Is that basic and then commission on top? I know what you mean about passport photos, I needed 12 just for the Visa and then there is photos for pretty much everything!! Why they don't just have a digital camera at these places I don't know.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Kered, hope you are well. 

If you are from the UK, your package translates to 

Basic Salary - £1000
Travel - £200
Laundry - £63

So, as your accommodation is paid for, you'd be looking at leasing a small car to travel. Will be paid commission on top of your salary?

Would there be a rise in between the 2 years, or is it fixed?

I know that 16 photos are needed for work visa, so perhaps the other 4 are for your license and eye test, if they are arranging this for you.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> Is that basic and then commission on top? I know what you mean about passport photos, I needed 12 just for the Visa and then there is photos for pretty much everything!! Why they don't just have a digital camera at these places I don't know.


there is a sales incentive on top - but don't have details of that yet!


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Hi Kered, hope you are well.
> 
> If you are from the UK, your package translates to
> 
> ...



thanks! good point about the salary and if there is a rise ... i've worked for the same company for the last 10 yrs, so this is actually the first time i've recieved a 'proper' contract [in my current job i started part-time and worked my way up the ranks] i feel like i'm starting from scratch again and don't have a clue of what questions to ask or points to look out for


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

kered said:


> there is a sales incentive on top - but don't have details of that yet!


If accommodation is paid then that's at least one headache out of the way, so apart from a car and food it's spending money. I just get taxis and so far I have had no problem hailing one in the morning (no point ringing as very hit and miss) so I just pay for what I use and don't have to worry about insurance, saliks, people crashing into you. 

...though you do have to brave someone elses crazy driving instead 

It's doable but the quality of life will be down to the commission side of things so if you're good you'll be fine. Where will you be living?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I would personally ask for a bit more, dpeending on your needs and your current role etc..
Just compare it to your salary now, take tax off it and see what your on now with your outgoings...
then compare and wella, you can see if its enough...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I would personally ask for a bit more, dpeending on your needs and your current role etc..
> Just compare it to your salary now, take tax off it and see what your on now with your outgoings...
> then compare and wella, you can see if its enough...


Yeah, have a look at this thread (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html)

HTH


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

god steve you look different on that photo...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> god steve you look different on that photo...


I'm hoping by that you mean I look much more handsome in person 

...you're not made of wood


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

why of course thats what I mean.........

nope, iron ;-)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I'm hoping by that you mean I look much more handsome in person
> 
> ...you're not made of wood


Lol!!! You boys fighting!!!  Stevie must still be hurt after your disappearing act!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hahaha dunno where he went... and i picked him in the day and drover him around, then he leaves me! maybe he met someone else haha


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> hahaha dunno where he went... and i picked him in the day and drover him around, then he leaves me! maybe he met someone else haha


It's true, he picked me up from work - Stevie is a good man!! 

...just showing him I'm not after him for his money


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's true, he picked me up from work - Stevie is a good man!!
> 
> ...just showing him I'm not after him for his money


I am seriously worried about you two!!


----------



## Rajkumar6150 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Please help..!*

Hi Exparts,

I am Very New to this Forum, I had got an Offer for JOB in IT Compay in DUBAI.

My Company had Offered me 11,000/- Dha Per-Month.
And there will be Increment every year & Yearly Bonus based on the company Profit.

Can somebody please suggest me is this the right salarie as per the standard.
Accomadation & Food, I have to take care of this.

I am a Single and can share a appartment with couple of guy's too.
I AM FROM INDIA.

Can I save money..????

Awaiting for response.

Best Regards,


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Rajkumar6150 said:


> Hi Exparts,
> 
> I am Very New to this Forum, I had got an Offer for JOB in IT Compay in DUBAI.
> 
> ...


What is the role and what is the expected bonus?

If you live sensibly, travel on the bus/taxi and don't eat out then you can definitely save.

HTH


----------



## Rajkumar6150 (Oct 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> What is the role and what is the expected bonus?
> 
> If you live sensibly, travel on the bus/taxi and don't eat out then you can definitely save.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for the immediate reply.

There would be Yearly Increment based on the Company Sales.
Yearly bonus would be 30,000/-Dhs. which would be paid Quaterly.


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

kered said:


> accomodation paid including utilities


Given the sky high rents that could be very valuable but I would check very carefully what they are offering. There was a thread on here a couple of week ago where someone was promised a room in a 2 bed apartment with the rest of the facilities being shared. When she arrived it was a 1 bed with 2 philipinos sharing a curtained off part of the living room.


----------



## kered (Oct 12, 2008)

Gaza said:


> Given the sky high rents that could be very valuable but I would check very carefully what they are offering. There was a thread on here a couple of week ago where someone was promised a room in a 2 bed apartment with the rest of the facilities being shared. When she arrived it was a 1 bed with 2 philipinos sharing a curtained off part of the living room.


yeah i saw that - it scared the hell out of me!!! however its staff accomodation, i have some friends who used to live in the complex adn they said it was fine! phew!


----------

